# Caught On Tape: Attacker Molests Woman At ATM



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2006)

> http://www.wftv.com/video/10569936/index.html
> A woman was robbed and molested at an Orange County ATM. Detectives are hoping surveillance video and a composite sketch will help them catch the criminal. (12/19/06)


 Unfortunately I'm without sound on my computer so if someone can write up what was said... it's appreciated... 

I hope they catch the bastard.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 19, 2006)

It was a robbery followed by a sex crime.  What a horrible, horrible thing to do.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 20, 2006)

It always suprises me that with all the high tech cameras and digital stuff out there (hell google earth can get a great shot of my house from orbit), how crappy security camera footage is.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Unfortunately I'm without sound on my computer so if someone can write up what was said... it's appreciated...
> 
> I hope they catch the bastard.



I was transcribing but the whole video there are only a few peices of good information.

1) Wichovia bank ATM, Attacker was wearing a light jacket and drove away in a light colored car possibly an olesmobile, Crime of opportunity the attacker took 500 dollars and reached into her jeans.

They have a composite sketch and the video you saw.


----------



## searcher (Dec 20, 2006)

I feel so bad for the victim.  For her sake and any other potential victims, I hope they get this guy.

As MAists we cannot press the issue enough for being aware of your surroundings andtraveling in groups.


----------

